# 1939 Whizzer Schwinn Prewar 26inch build?



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 19, 2012)

Well ladies and gents Im having a very difficult time finding a hanging tank for my 1939 schwinn straightbar autocycle.  So im seeking out all you whizzer heads for some inspiration.  Id like to know what a prewar whizzer looks like.  Post some pics if you have them or post some gallery sites i can look at.  I imagine id have to notch my frame for the belts.  Or maybe not.  Time for me to get schooled.  Id like to get 100 miles to the gallon or more on this project.  Really excited.  So lets make music together.  I basically have the frame and the braced truss rod non springer fork...have the bearings for the headset, bottom bracket, and the slider seat that needs recovering.  AS neck and OG handlebars....Id need advice on the right motor and tank combo, correct wheel set, crank set up...


----------



## bricycle (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like it would be a neat project.....BUT.....'39 Whizzers are almost non-existant, (300 built) and if you did locate one for sale it would cost alot. You would not have to modify the frame, as the '39&'40 whizzer kits utilized a roller drive system that was mounted below the bottom bearing area. I believe the entire run of 39-40-41 Whizzers was 2500 or less. I also heard they were not dependable as the war and post war models. Plus they were like 1.38hp vs 2.5hp of post war models. bri.


----------



## gwhizzers (Jul 4, 2012)

*prewar Whizzer Motors*



SJ_BIKER said:


> Well ladies and gents Im having a very difficult time finding a hanging tank for my 1939 schwinn straightbar autocycle.  So im seeking out all you whizzer heads for some inspiration.  Id like to know what a prewar whizzer looks like.  Post some pics if you have them or post some gallery sites i can look at.  I imagine id have to notch my frame for the belts.  Or maybe not.  Time for me to get schooled.  Id like to get 100 miles to the gallon or more on this project.  Really excited.  So lets make music together.  I basically have the frame and the braced truss rod non springer fork...have the bearings for the headset, bottom bracket, and the slider seat that needs recovering.  AS neck and OG handlebars....Id need advice on the right motor and tank combo, correct wheel set, crank set up...




If you are planning on using a prewar Whizzer motor on a bike, my advice would be don't, unless you are doing it as a collectible to be hung on a wall like a picture. The potmetal crankcases are totally unstable, if the motors are run, there is a good possibility, that there will be little pieces of motor all over. I  have some prewar nos engine cases they have cracks all over them and the bearing housing deteriorated. 
You need to find a nice "H" or "J" motor kit, they are very dependable, and parts are available for them.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## bricycle (Jul 5, 2012)

gwhizzers said:


> If you are planning on using a prewar Whizzer motor on a bike, my advice would be don't, unless you are doing it as a collectible to be hung on a wall like a picture. The potmetal crankcases are totally unstable, if the motors are run, there is a good possibility, that there will be little pieces of motor all over. I  have some prewar nos engine cases they have cracks all over them and the bearing housing deteriorated.
> You need to find a nice "H" or "J" motor kit, they are very dependable, and parts are available for them.




I sent you a pm...bri.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 5, 2012)

I believe the pictures are actually of a "D" Whizzer, as it has the left side "sight glass" for the oil level, the "E"'s had the first dip stick.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 5, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I believe the pictures are actually of a "D" Whizzer, as it has the left side "sight glass" for the oil level, the "E"'s had the first dip stick.




It is a model "E" Whizzer engine, the serial number on the crank case begins with the letter "E".


----------



## bricycle (Jul 5, 2012)

cool, an early "E"....


----------

